
Machu Picchu: Ancient Incan sanctuary intentionally built on faults - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/09/190923140814.htm
======
glofish
Misleading title - the builders did not "intentionally" locate the fault
sites, then built Macchu Picchu there.

Rather, at fault sites, the geology is such that it is easier to build a city
there.

